# Two Storms Systems In The Gulf of Mexico



## fmdog44 (Aug 21, 2020)

When two hurricanes spinning in the same direction pass close enough to each other, they begin an intense dance around their common center. If one hurricane is a lot stronger than the other, the smaller one will orbit it and eventually come crashing into its vortex to be absorbed. This is called a "fugiwhara". Thankfully, we are not looking at two hurricanes at least for now. Next week the weather in Houston is going to be wet for sure.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 21, 2020)

Seen this on the Weather Channel this AM. Made us darn glad that we moved back to Colorado from northeastern Florida. In 10 1/2 years of living there, went thru enough of the tropical storm/hurricane stuff. We'll take a full-blown blizzard anytime.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Nest week the weather in Houston is going to be wet for sure.



The latest prediction of this storm has it tracking West of Florida, and going into Mississippi and Alabama.  It doesn't appear to be real strong, wind wise, but may dump lots of rain.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 25, 2020)

Houston has apparently dodged a bullitt but I'll keep my frozen Tupperware tubs in the freezer until it is a positive.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 26, 2020)

In recent hours, hurricane Laura has strengthened substantially.  This morning it is a Cat 4 storm, and due to hit the Texas coast and Louisiana with devastating effects.  Hopefully, those in its path are taking care.  If this thing holds together, Louisiana is going to be a real mess.  

https://www.aol.com/article/weather...a-catastrophic-category-4-hurricane/24600351/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 26, 2020)

I have  former co-worker that has a home in Lake Charles but he lives here in Houston. Where I'm at the winds should not get higher than 45 mph. The storm should be gone in ten hours.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 27, 2020)

Strongest hurricane at landfall since 1865. It was a Cat 1 @ 12:00 Thursday near the top of Louisiana before it dropped to a tropical storm. I learned a couple things about hurricanes that will help predict path and intensity in the future so the ordeal did have some good in it.


----------

